# Bet your sorry for banning him now!



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

THE ONE THE ONLY..............................PIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He wanted to let you all know hes doing great and every day he gets closer to his goal of being the best looking male model in the universe

********maybe keep that bit to yourself please con********


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

still think he looks soft and watery for a model...no dig, just honest critisism

keep it clean please con


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic 

Vid is pretty camp. Only so much I could watch, actually thought that was a George Michael song playing on it......? Good luck to him.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Each to their own,now where's that fooking sick bucket!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I did put my thoughts down here, but I deleted them, so as not to offend...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

bit of a poser aint he


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

gym rat said:


> bit of a poser aint he


Hes alright I guess but hes no Derek Zoolander! Male model of the year 3 years running!

I dont think Pip is in the same league to be honest


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

fuc4ing c0ck


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh i missed all the fun, i didnt know pip had been banned.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

erm lads i edited it before Jimmy did.....the second i read his comment i changed it so why do i have 6 pms saying its been edited?!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

whats all this about?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cant beat abit of derek zoolander cap, king of the catwalk


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, he looks better than me.

I never had any problems with PIP.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> *still think he looks soft and watery* for a model...no dig, just honest critisism
> 
> keep it clean please con


I thought he just looked fat, and that is not a dig either.

Yep, I am crying into my rice for banning him now,


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

What a d1ck


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I thought he just looked fat, and that is not a dig either.
> 
> Yep, I am crying into my rice for banning him now,


PMSL dont sugar coat it!

He asked me to post it up for him so i did, hes looking far better than in his last video.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

ARNIE said:


> fuc4ing c0ck





squat_this said:


> What a d1ck


very brave, i bet you wouldnt say that to him in person.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I never had a problem with Pip tbh, he was a wind up merchant. But made things interesting.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> very brave, i bet you wouldnt say that to him in person.


Why's that??


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

only problem with this guy is hes not good looking that isnt a joke eather lol his body is good i think his waist could be slimmer or would look alot better slimmer but in his face well it looks round not good enough bone structure at all, lol just to let u know


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Can't speak for the rest of you, but I don't really feel qualified to judge another blokes looks, now a bird yes, but a bloke, well not at all..... 

It does all look a bit ****-erotic to me though, wouldn't look out of place on a backdrop at the local G.A.Y club.

The whole male modelling thing is something I just don't get tbh.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> PMSL dont sugar coat it!
> 
> He asked me to post it up for him so i did, *hes looking far better than in his last video.*


Really! 

Do you have that one to post?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Really!
> 
> Do you have that one to post?


LMAO you don't use YouTube much huh...? 






(Click on the user name to see all vids - in Pips instance theres only two...)


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

TH&S said:


> LMAO you don't use YouTube much huh...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not be bothered.

I thought he actually looked better in that one TBH, not as fat, althogh maybe a bit airbrushed or photo shopped? Some of the pics looked a bit drawn, unless that was the effect they were after?.

Nice tit on the bird too.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Can't speak for the rest of you, but I don't really feel qualified to judge another blokes looks, now a bird yes, but a bloke, well not at all.....
> 
> It does all look a bit ****-erotic to me though, wouldn't look out of place on a backdrop at the local G.A.Y club.
> 
> The whole male modelling thing is something I just don't get tbh.


So ya dont fancy getting your thong on and giving it a go then?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nah mate, not for me.

I am one good looking son of a bitch, but don't fancy fairies knocking one out over pics of me tbh, but if it floats his boat, who am I to argue......lol


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ay i thought you wouldnt comment on a mans looks but you say yer 1 good looking son of a b1tch.....

you are though nice touch ;-)

he does look better for size arms are bigger but on a whole bit watery maybe you can see it in his face now ive watched both


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Con said:


> erm lads i edited it before Jimmy did.....the second i read his comment i changed it so why do i have 6 pms saying its been edited?!


because i edited my own edit 6 times (i screwed up with all the stars i used and it looked silly lol)


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> very brave, i bet you wouldnt say that to him in person.


Why??? Removing the fact that he probably about as hard as Offo, the guy is a model/wannabee model...he ain't gonna risk getting his face rearranged and losing all his gay porn movie work!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Typical, too busy to pay much attention to this site & you miss all the fun & gossip.

What happened? What did he do?, Etc, etc.

Funny little vid though, on the gay-o-meter that would be a 9. To put it in context, Daps' 'lounging at the bar' photo was an 8.

Con, next time you post up something like this, mark it as NSW/NSW/whatever. Good lad.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Why would you post videos of yourself like that on Youtube.

Granted he looks way better than.... but why would you post videos like that on Youtube?


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

he looks ok, but nowt special...

he's not a particularly good looking fella tho, and i feel he still has another 10lbs of crap to shift..the bigtime modelling game is a ruthless tough industry and theres no room for chubby guys with big round faces...

steve


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lads

i stand by my initial comments, but wether you like him or not as a person...he has a pretty decent physique....far better than the average poster here

his videos dont look gay, they are modeling shots, which are the same as all modeling shots....its the poses the photographers, and the industry ask for....some would say that shaved, oiled up guys in posing trunks, squeezing their buns for the crowd is a little gay also

he is banned here now, and i stand by all ther mods decisions as rules and reasons are there for a purpose

but he is gone now, lets leave him be

he ****ed off people here yes...but that aside...his photos are very profesional

let him worry if he makes it or not

not intended at anyone individually, just flaming someone who cant post back is a little rotten....and ythat seems to be the trend in this thread


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

what happened to pip what he done? I felt it was a bit homersexual to look at it so i turned it off when the minute pic came up i was out of there!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Why would you post videos of yourself like that on Youtube.


Touting for business perhaps...... 

Going back to what Jimmy said, he's certainly got a better physique than I, but I'm better looking (yes, I know this is UK-Muscle, not UK-Pretty Faces or something) & I do think the vid is very ****-erotic.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

& I still don't know what he did to get banned.

C'mon guys, let's hear all the salacious gossip. Was it a love triangle involving one of the mods perhaps? Maybe Nytol got jealous that he was spreading his love elsewhere.... 

The old tart must be loving all this attention.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

SCJP said:


> &\
> 
> C'mon guys, let's hear all the salacious gossip. Was it a love triangle involving one of the mods perhaps? Maybe Nytol got jealous that he was spreading his love elsewhere....
> 
> .


PMSL just wait till nytol reads that you will be banned next ROFL!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> PMSL just wait till nytol reads that you will be banned next ROFL!


Hmmmmm! I did see it this morning, but must have been in a rare good mood and saw the funny side,


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

SCJP said:


> & I still don't know what he did to get banned.


To answer your question, I deleted a post where he insulted other members who I know and respect, (badly insulted them), he asked me why I deleted it, I said that his comments were out of order.

His reply to me started with 'I don't give a $hit'

So it was bye bye Pip :crazy:

And I'd be more than happy to say anything to his face,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys to be honest the reason for someone being banned from the board does not concern other members on the board only the Moderating team.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Hmmmmm! I did see it this morning, but must have been in a rare good mood and saw the funny side,


 mg: that is a rare momentmg:


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> guys to be honest the reason for someone being banned from the board does not concern other members on the board only the Moderating team.


True, but we all like a bit of gossip & bitching.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

right this clearly has been posted for a reason.

i cant recall a pip being on the forum, though i usually browse at best.

my opinion.....for a "model" he is very out of shape, carrying too much BF..hence the soft look. i reckon a 6 week PROPER diet and he WOULD look good.

certainly has potential. personally id want to be inshape before making a video of myself in a soft poor fatty condition.

lets hope pips next video is slightly better.

iain


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

In my ever so humble opinion, I think he looks very good and I wish him all the best of luck.

Most bb don't walk around contest ready, do they?

As far as banning someone, that is solely under the discretion of the mod team.

But banning should be a last resort. I think the board by itself should be able to work out it's problems within the members and mods.

I have picked up more banned members and they are so sweet.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

winger said:


> In my ever so humble opinion, I think he looks very good and I wish him all the best of luck.
> 
> * Most bb don't walk around contest ready, do they?*


No but surely his photo shoot should have been the same as a contest day, you diet for it to peak?

Plus you could certainly walk around full time with a lower BF than that esp if you are a model, and likely to get called in for shoots at short notice.

To me, it looked like 'before' diet shot, not an after.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nytol said:


> No but surely his photo shoot should have been the same as a contest day, you diet for it to peak?
> 
> Plus you could certainly walk around full time with a lower BF than that esp if you are a model, and likely to get called in for shoots at short notice.
> 
> To me, it looked like 'before' diet shot, not an after.


Well I got to agree to a point. BB's coming in at 3-4% bf and models coming in at 10%.

He never claimed to be a bb or did he?

He is so abrasive and that is what I like about him. He is on BOI now and yes he is abrasive but who cares? Nothing that I can't handle.

I REALLY do think that everybody has something to offer, so why ban?

IMO, if you can't talk it out, then maybe you shouldn't be a mod/admin.

I am not having a go at anyone, mod or otherwise.

I do have the ultimate respect for the mod team and you Nytol I even have more respect for.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

you ban for the greater good of the community.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

winger said:


> Well I got to agree to a point. BB's coming in at 3-4% bf and models coming in at 10%.
> 
> He never claimed to be a bb or did he?
> 
> ...


He looks more than 10% to me in the 2nd vid.

He had more than his fair share of chances and had been warned.

Calling your brother and others 'a c*nt' was the thing that brought it to a head.

I don't think Hack or Rob are c*nts so I did take offense at that.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Back to the modelling. I notice that on every other board that he is on, he's posted his video up...Now fair enough if you model, make a living from it, you send off to agencies etc.

But why post it numerous times on other bbing sites?

Does he want people to shout from the rooftops how wonderful he is. tbh the guy annoys me, makes me sick, and knows exactly what I think of him. That's about all I've got to say about him......


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Whenever I see male models pose like that i instantly feel discusted and think what a queer. Sorry but thats just how i feel.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There are rules set out for behaviour and what is deemed acceptable.

If you break these then you get warned then banned.

Pip told me that he didnt care if he got banned or not and that he just came on the boards when he was bored to stir things up.

I do like a bit of good adversarial discussion as this does create a more interesting forum but there is a line and he crossed it too many times.

Plus you may or may not know that rarely do we just ban someone unless they are spammers etc. 9/10 the person gets warned and given time to adjust before any action is taken. Also mods tend to be 50% reactive and 50% proactive. A lot of the bans that get dished out are following from member complaints about behaviour and the general comments from members on the open forum.

Finally, UKM is a business and therefore you have to consider what certain behaviour does for the running of the business and how its viewed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

on the topic of Banning a member, there is much more to it than what is seen on the open board.

the problem is that the MOD team are always seen as the bad guy because the member then goes over to another forum and acts as if he or she was victimised and did nothing wrong....

in this case he called another member and a MOD a c*nt after many chances for me this is a ban Nytol did the correct thing


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

hes way over 10% body fat there no ifs or buts

you relise he has an active thread well hes banned......the legend lives on lol!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nytol said:


> He looks more than 10% to me in the 2nd vid.
> 
> He had more than his fair share of chances and had been warned.
> 
> ...


I was not aware of the name calling. That is unacceptable and never in order.

Thanks for the heads up guys. He is a member on BOI.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

squat_this said:


> Why??? Removing the fact that he probably about as hard as Offo, the guy is a model/wannabee model...he ain't gonna risk getting his face rearranged and losing all his gay porn movie work!


I heard daps was working alongside him, as his fluffer


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lmfao^^^


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Another thing to remember, the mod team has a private place on the board where we discuss things like banning.

Generally with the exception of a scammer all banned people make it to the mod lounge, where their fate is discussed by a vote.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

rayvonn said:


> I heard daps was working alongside him, as his fluffer


PMSL :lol:


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Another thing to remember, the mod team has a private place on the board where we discuss things like banning.
> 
> Generally with the exception of a scammer all banned people make it to the mod lounge, where their fate is discussed by a vote.


 mg: A secret meeting place for the Mods! I wanna make it to the Mod Lounge...who do I have to call a c**t???


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i bet its like watching paint dry in there........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea because all we talk about is you muppets....


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> yea because all we talk about is you muppets....


Abuse of all 10,000 board members by Paul there... :ban:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if the gay comments towards pip dont stop, i will be considering closing this thread as it has no place in it.

all of you have had a pop at someone who cant defend themselves due to being banned

please folr the last time, lets keep it constructive


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

squat_this said:


> Abuse of all 10,000 board members by Paul there... :ban:


yea we took a vote in the MOD room and decided i won't be Banned


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree with Jimmy here.

Model or not, he has a good physique. I for one would like to have a shape like his and a body fat percentage as low as his.

I wish him all the luck for his future.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> yea we took a vote in the MOD room and decided i won't be Banned


LOL obviously you werent in the REAL mod lounge where we all called you rude names.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tommo said:


> I agree with Jimmy here.
> 
> Model or not, he has a good physique. I for one would like to have a shape like his and a body fat percentage as low as his.
> 
> I wish him all the luck for his future.


What are you talking about muppet.

You've got a much lower BF% and are more muscled. I should know I shout abuse at you 3 times a week.


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> if the gay comments towards pip dont stop, i will be considering closing this thread as it has no place in it.
> 
> all of you have had a pop at someone who cant defend themselves due to being banned
> 
> please folr the last time, lets keep it constructive


Or else he will hit you with his handbag.....:eek:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> if the gay comments towards pip dont stop, i will be considering closing this thread as it has no place in it.
> 
> all of you have had a pop at someone who cant defend themselves due to being banned
> 
> please folr the last time, lets keep it constructive


Jimmy, you stud you, that was nice.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

why did he get banned for anyways?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris4Pez said:


> why did he get banned for anyways?


Click here.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

oh now i understand!

fully understandable


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

so who decides who gets banned and also once some1 is banned is there anyway that they can get un-banned or are they banned for life?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris4Pez said:


> so who decides who gets banned and also once some1 is banned is there anyway that they can get un-banned or are they banned for life?


The mods and administrators decide as they should.

Sometimes they give the member a second chance, but law of averages, they screw up again and get banned again.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

pip asked me to post this.

**********************

A ban is a ban

no posting by proxy


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

nicely put

merry x mas too bruv


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

merry xmas, but if someone's banned, how are they still allowed to be posting, even if someone's doing it for them.

This is not just cos I don't get on with the bloke, but how can someone be posting on a board if they're banned.....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

who cares its christmas :bounce:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A good, well rounded and measured reply Pip.

I actually thought some of the pictures posted were good and some not so good (and one or 2 downright gay). With all professional shoots (physique/glamour model) you get only one or two that are great shots, the rest can be binned. If every photograph a professional photographer took was fantastic, they'd do a couple of shoots and retire!

I have had some pics done and out of the 100's taken, I have been genuinely happy with only a handful, so you did OK pal.

Happy xmas and here's to a healthier New Year and 2008!!

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have no issue with the photos. I thought they were fine as for the target audience.

However a ban is a ban

any more members entering into the slating will be banned for 7 days. dont care who you are


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

supercell said:


> A good, well rounded and measured reply Pip.
> 
> I actually thought some of the pictures posted were good and some not so good (and one or 2 downright gay). With all professional shoots (physique/glamour model) you get only one or two that are great shots, the rest can be binned. If every photograph a professional photographer took was fantastic, they'd do a couple of shoots and retire!
> 
> ...


Nice James, well put mate.

That avatar looks crazy. Those shoulders look like bowling balls and the arms match the shoulders. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## cutieface (Dec 24, 2007)

I have seen his picture before with another female model, he looked familiar. Always wondered who the hottie was. He looks even better now.

Cutie xx


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

cutieface said:


> I have seen his picture before with another female model, he looked familiar. Always wondered who the hottie was. He looks even better now.
> 
> Cutie xx


is that u pip ???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no it is not Cutieface is a member on Bio she has seen the video many times i assume she is just giving Pip some support...


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> Whenever I see male models pose like that i instantly feel discusted and think what a queer. Sorry but thats just how i feel.


????? Dude look at your avatar ??????


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> ????? Dude look at your avatar ??????


LOL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

now you come to mention it...ollie, thats a little like the pot calling the kettle black isnt it??


----------



## cutieface (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ollie B* 

Whenever I see male models pose like that i instantly feel discusted and think what a queer. Sorry but thats just how i feel.

But i bet you dont hold a candle to him...or even a glimmer. But it is your opinion.

Cutie x


----------



## cutieface (Dec 24, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no it is not Cutieface is a member on Bio she has seen the video many times i assume she is just giving Pip some support...


No i am just giving him credit where credit is due and believe me he is even better in the flesh..

Cutie x


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cutieface said:


> No i am just giving him credit where credit is due and believe me he is even better in the flesh..
> 
> Cutie x


^^^ Mrs Pip..?


----------



## cutieface (Dec 24, 2007)

TH&S said:


> ^^^ Mrs Pip..?


I wish...an admirer


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

exactly what i meant Cutie hence why i said you was giving him support.....


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> I am one good looking son of a bitch, but don't fancy fairies knocking one out over pics of me


Am i alone in finding this statement hilarious??

Robsta = Comic Genius


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> He does have a good body but there are 30 guys in my gym with a physique equal to his and are better looking.


wow 30 of them! mg:

If there were 30 pips in my gym i would be gone sharpish:eek:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

pretty pointless thread now lets be honest! Better off if it were deleted or locked


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> pretty pointless thread now lets be honest! Better off if it were deleted or locked


Erm.........99% of these threads arent really doing much more than entertaining people and looking at the lenght of it i would assume it brought a few chuckles at least to some people. 

Pips a nice fella, just his getbig/bb.com attitude didnt suit over on this board....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

punkfloyd said:


> Am i alone in finding this statement hilarious??
> 
> Robsta = Comic Genius


Nope, I found it hilarious too


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

^^^^^

Mate i swear that is one of the funniest things I've read in a long time...


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Comedy Genius, nearly ****ed my pants 

Priceless :beer1:


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Con said:


> Erm.........99% of these threads arent really doing much more than entertaining people and looking at the lenght of it i would assume it brought a few chuckles at least to some people.
> 
> Pips a nice fella, just his getbig/bb.com attitude didnt suit over on this board....


 So are con and pip dating??? or am i missing some thing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys lets drop this now Pip is not on the board to reply to anything that has been said...


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> guys lets drop this now Pip is not on the board to reply to anything that has been said...


 yes i think so.

Why dont you lock or delete the thread? If i was paying for the web space for this site i would not want crap like this taking up space. (if it works like that)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im going to close this thread because I dont think that its actually doing any good than slating a guy who cannot defend himself.

Over Xmas I actually met Pip in my club and he actually is a very decent guy. Obviously there was a reason for banning him and that will hold but after speaking to him in person I dont really agree with all the slating unless you want him reinstated and let him defend himself?


----------

